# Large-print black-letter AV (KJV) reference Bibles?



## russelljohnson (Aug 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of anyone who publishes or sells a large-print black-letter ("word of Christ" not in red) AV (KJV) reference Bible?

I am interested in purchasing one or more, as is the church we attend, but I have so far been unable to find anyone who publishes one.

The Trinitarian Bible Society only publishes black-letter Bibles (and, in English, only the AV), and produces both large-print Bibles and reference Bibles, but currently no large-print reference Bibles.

Although Cambridge University Press does not publish a "large-print" reference AV Bible, they do publish a "Presentation reference edition", using a 10-point font, which is fairly large. The "retail price", though, is 90 pounds, which is currently about 180 dollars. The cheapest price I could find is $101.99. That's more, however, than I'd like to spend.

Other publishers I've contacted are: Baker Publishing Group, Broadman & Holman Publishing Group, Hendrickson Press, Oxford University Press, Thomas Nelson, Thompson (as in Thompson chain reference Bibles), and Zondervan. Many of them publish large-print reference Bibles, but only in red-letter editions.

Can anyone help with information on this?

Thank you.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Aug 27, 2007)

If really struggling why not print it off in large font size from the Internet?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 27, 2007)

russelljohnson said:


> Does anyone know of anyone who publishes or sells a large-print black-letter ("word of Christ" not in red) AV (KJV) reference Bible?
> 
> I am interested in purchasing one or more, as is the church we attend, but I have so far been unable to find anyone who publishes one.
> 
> ...



I have a Presentation Goatskin Cambridge and it is worth every penny. It is black letter but I think the newer ones are red letter. The print size is perfect in my opinion.


----------



## russelljohnson (Sep 4, 2007)

russelljohnson said:


> Does anyone know of anyone who publishes or sells a large-print black-letter ("word of Christ" not in red) AV (KJV) reference Bible?
> 
> 
> Dieter Schneider said:
> ...



I know of plenty of text versions of the AV on the Internet, but I have never been able to find any AV reference versions (those containing the AV cross-references) there. Does anyone know if something like this is available somewhere on the Internet?

I do know of some free Bible study software, though, which has the "King James Tranlators' Notes", such as:

the light from...: Heb. between the light and between the darkness​
for Genesis 1:4. It's called Theophilos, and is available at http://www.theophilos.sk/.

Large-print text versions of the AV are also easy-to-find, but the $100+ goatskin leather Cambridge Presentation version is the only black-letter AV reference Bible I have been able to find.

Thank you.

- Russell Johnson
Clayton, DE


----------

